# Opinions based ; What handgun would you nominate to qualify for training?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just a quick question , imagine your wife or son wanting to carry, what would be your advisement 
No quid pro quote


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking the handgun in question would be as unique as the individual using it. 

Or, in other words, not enough information on the individual to come up with some kind of handgun recommendation.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Go to a range that rents firearms and see what fits him or her best.
There is no one size or caliber that fits all..


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Ideally, it would be best to qualify with whatever handgun you intended to carry. 

As a general rule, I think it is easiest for new shooters to gain a minimal degree of accuracy and proficiency with a striker-fired pistol. I tend to favor hammer-fired DA/SA pistols, but a double action trigger pull does take longer for most shooters to master, and then there is the DA/SA transition to be mastered as well. 

Single-action only hammer-fired pistols are also pretty easy for most new shooters to master, but there is a much more limited selection of carry-sized pistols with that choice of trigger mechanism.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was imagining the first experience I had when shopping with my wife ( she just obtained her carry permit ) she wasn't that excited really.
She's 's never owned a handgun, walking around the house with a new firearm.
I had my own ideals in mind.
True story, I went to the local gun store, big Florida gun exchange.
They recommended to my wife a glock 43 with one in the chamber, buy n carry ,
easy peasy lemon Squizzey,


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Since I would be the one making the recommendations there would be lengthy discussions before going to the range. The first would be type, pistol or revolver. Then it would be size, mid size or small frame. Lastly it would be caliber.
My former spouse is the type of woman who never leaves the house without a purse so that would be her choice for carrying. I know her well enough to know that she would prefer the simplicity of a revolver. I would suggest a S&W Model 66 K-frame but the rear sights and exposed hammer may cause snag problems. So I would recommend the Model 642 J-frame with the internal hammer. It is rated for .38 Special +P but has an alloy frame so I would suggest a lot of range time to get used to the recoil.
My two sons are much easier because I know they would go with a semi-auto pistol and I know each would prefer .45 ACP. I would suggest that they chose from three compact pistols, the Kimber Pro Carry II, the Sig P250 or the Glock 30. 
That leaves my daughter and this is where it becomes difficult. She is stubborn and very much an independent thinker who likes to make her own choices. I know she likes the Beretta 3032 so for now I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PhuBai70 said:


> Since I would be the one making the recommendations there would be lengthy discussions before going to the range. The first would be type, pistol or revolver. Then it would be size, mid size or small frame. Lastly it would be caliber.
> My former spouse is the type of woman who never leaves the house without a purse so that would be her choice for carrying. I know her well enough to know that she would prefer the simplicity of a revolver. I would suggest a S&W Model 66 K-frame but the rear sights and exposed hammer may cause snag problems. So I would recommend the Model 642 J-frame with the internal hammer. It is rated for .38 Special +P but has an alloy frame so I would suggest a lot of range time to get used to the recoil.
> My two sons are much easier because I know they would go with a semi-auto pistol and I know each would prefer .45 ACP. I would suggest that they chose from three compact pistols, the Kimber Pro Carry II, the Sig P250 or the Glock 30.
> That leaves my daughter and this is where it becomes difficult. She is stubborn and very much an independent thinker who likes to make her own choices. I know she likes the Beretta 3032 so for now I'll just leave it at that.


If your legal aged children or wife decided to carry a firearm of their choice, what makes you think you would control their likes or wants in their choice of carry gun


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

pic said:


> If your legal aged children or wife decided to carry a firearm of their choice, what makes you think you would control their likes or wants in their choice of carry gun


First off I would not try to control anything. If you will notice in my post I use the words recommend and suggest and you used, in your original post, the word advisement.

I served in the military where I was armed every day. Also, I have owned and shot a variety of firearms since the early 1980s.
Does this make me an expert? No, it certainly does not. It simply means that I have more experience with firearms than my family does. 
I would hope that they would at least ask for my opinion before making such a serious decision.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PhuBai70 said:


> First off I would not try to control anything. If you will notice in my post I use the words recommend and suggest and you used, in your original post, the word advisement.
> 
> I served in the military where I was armed every day. Also, I have owned and shot a variety of firearms since the early 1980s.
> Does this make me an expert? No, it certainly does not. It simply means that I have more experience with firearms than my family does.
> I would hope that they would at least ask for my opinion before making such a serious decision.


Your absolutely correct,  with my above post

With your experience it would really aggravate me or you if they were playing Opposite Day , lol. 
Would you be ok with their own personal gun choices??


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Prior to entering the military, I owned a couple of .22 rifles. No handguns. Once in the military, I was given a crash course on all types of firearms. That training came fast and hard. 

Once out of the military, the very first handgun I bought, was a nickel-plated Colt Python with a 3" bbl. That was back in 1977, and it cost me $350.00 + sales tax. 

From that point on, my firearms collection grew substantially. The only handgun I trained with while in the military were well-worn Colt 19ll's. 

Recommending a handgun to a complete newbie to handguns, I'd probably recommend a good revolver. I honed my skills well with my Python. I still love a good wheel gun, although I do own far more autos. 

Some feel comfortable learning with an auto. That's fine and dandy. But, a revolver is far more simple to shoot and learn with. When learning, simplicity can be a big bonus.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Since my bride is intelligent, confident, and happy to follow my example it would be nothing less than a G19. She shoots mine very well. I would of course pay to have professional live fire training at the best school available. I believe that a pro instructor would be more effective than I with her since I might not have (or want) the authority to boss her around at the range.YMMV

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Prior to entering the military, I owned a couple of .22 rifles. No handguns. Once in the military, I was given a crash course on all types of firearms. That training came fast and hard.
> 
> Once out of the military, the very first handgun I bought, was a nickel-plated Colt Python with a 3" bbl. That was back in 1977, and it cost me $350.00 + sales tax.
> 
> ...


I bought a colt python 357 8 inch nickel plated around the early 80s, he just bought it in 78,79. 
I couldn't believe the action on the python, it's a night N day comparison when talking about revolver actions. 
Unless you've actually felt the action it's hard to describe


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

pic said:


> Your absolutely correct,  with my above post
> 
> With your experience it would really aggravate me or you if they were playing Opposite Day , lol.
> Would you be ok with their own personal gun choices??


You're right, it would aggravate me but I'm kind of used to it. As the father of three adult children who are all more stubborn than I am I know that even if they listened to my advise they would still make their own choices. At least that's what they've done so far.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

A Ruger Redhawk Talo .44 Magnum with a 2 3/4 barrel loaded with 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition and a good set of ear plugs.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> A Ruger Redhawk Talo .44 Magnum with a 2 3/4 barrel loaded with 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition and a good set of ear plugs.
> View attachment 17700


The back deck of DESERTARMS, NICE


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> The back deck of DESERTARMS, NICE


I don't know what I was thinking when I bought that thing? One cylinder full of 240 grain JHP's was enough. I don't think I'll even try 340 grain +P+ out of it. Although I've put a few thousand 240's out of my 7 1/2 inch Redhawk. That extra 4 3/4 of barrel makes a big difference. These guns are hardly practical for EDC. But what collection would be complete without having at least a few .44 Magnums?

The Model 29 (2nd photo far right) I bought with an 8 3/8 barrel. That was my 2nd handgun, I bought that and the 7 1/2 inch Redhawk (my 3rd handgun) back in 1980. I fired so many rounds out of that "29" that I wore out the forcing cone. I replaced the barrel with a 4 inch, bobbed the hammer and did an action job on it. Back then I just wanted to make a lot of noise and got a kick out of watching different objects explode upon impact. Those days are gone and I hardly if ever shoot these things anymore.

If you choose one of these for self defense you're better off loading them up with 200 grain .44 Special HP's. Then it's like shooting a .22. But for all practical purposes you'd be better off with a .45 semi auto for a "big bore" handgun. They're easier to carry and hold more rounds.

But in all seriousness I'd recommend a compact "nine" for most people if they're just starting out. Something along the lines of a Sig P229, CZ 75 Compact, HK VP9 SK, Glock G19 etc. Then move on to bigger and better stuff if they're so inclined. A full size gun may be too bulky for EDC and harder to conceal especially in the summer. Sub compact or pocket "nines" are great for concealment but take a lot more practice to become proficient with. The compacts are a happy medium.

Anything smaller than a "nine" may not have enough stopping power especially if an assailant is all doped up as many of them probably are. People also have to take into consideration that a lot of career criminals are not afraid of guns. Many have been shot at, shot, beaten or stabbed before. It goes with their territory.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Disclaimer: My subjective opinion

Beretta PX4 compact, .40cal or 9mm.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> I was imagining the first experience I had when shopping with my wife ( she just obtained her carry permit ) she wasn't that excited really.
> She's 's never owned a handgun, walking around the house with a new firearm.
> I had my own ideals in mind.
> *True story, I went to the local gun store, big Florida gun exchange.
> ...



I hope she walked out calling those loons everything but a child of God.
I hate when people assume that a woman should have a tiny, cutesy gun. Nothing about that usually works out.
She needs to go in and lay hands on as many as she wants. Then go somewhere, if you can, that rents the ones she's interested in. Shoot them. Write down her likes and dislikes, because it all runs together.
Pick one on performance, not how little or cute it is.
After purchse, get her a case of ammo, a few extra mags, some targets, and let her loose. You can help by being supportive, answering *asked* questions and loading magazines. Girl and gun will be broken in at the end of the case.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> A Ruger Redhawk Talo .44 Magnum with a 2 3/4 barrel loaded with 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition and a good set of ear plugs.
> View attachment 17700


As usual, desertman, a very nice group of guns.
Hickok 45 has several .44 magnum videos featuring Rugers and S&W N-frames with long barrels and short barrels. He shoots a few magnum rounds in the short barrels but mostly hotter .44 Special loads. If you recall the movies Dirty Harry loaded his .44 magnum with hot .44 Special loads.
I have the stainless Redhawk with the 7 1/2" barrel and the blued Model 29 with the 6 1/2" barrel and I think the S&W is a little less punishing to shoot. Maybe the wood wraparound grips has something to do with it. I have mostly shot hand loads with 240gr. hard cast lead semi-wad cutters traveling between 1,000 and 1,100 fps. I've seen some factory loads with a 240gr. bullet traveling between 1,400 and 1,500 fps but that's a little too hot for me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wife carries a Lady Smith
Oldeast daughter carries a 1911a1 when not working
olsest son carries a 1911 commander size in 9mm
youngest daughter carries a 1911a1
youngest son favors a bulldog 44spl.

All started with a 22 handgun then worked there way through my collections of handguns until they found what they liked.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I don't know what I was thinking when I bought that thing? One cylinder full of 240 grain JHP's was enough. I don't think I'll even try 340 grain +P+ out of it. Although I've put a few thousand 240's out of my 7 1/2 inch Redhawk. That extra 4 3/4 of barrel makes a big difference. These guns are hardly practical for EDC. But what collection would be complete without having at least a few .44 Magnums?
> 
> The Model 29 (2nd photo far right) I bought with an 8 3/8 barrel. That was my 2nd handgun, I bought that and the 7 1/2 inch Redhawk (my 3rd handgun) back in 1980. I fired so many rounds out of that "29" that I wore out the forcing cone. I replaced the barrel with a 4 inch, bobbed the hammer and did an action job on it. Back then I just wanted to make a lot of noise and got a kick out of watching different objects explode upon impact. Those days are gone and I hardly if ever shoot these things anymore.
> 
> ...


Nice collection, that snubby 44 mag does have its place. 
Three amigos entering the front door uninvited you'll still have three rounds left.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

desertman said:


> I don't know what I was thinking when I bought that thing? One cylinder full of 240 grain JHP's was enough. I don't think I'll even try 340 grain +P+ out of it. Although I've put a few thousand 240's out of my 7 1/2 inch Redhawk. That extra 4 3/4 of barrel makes a big difference. These guns are hardly practical for EDC. But what collection would be complete without having at least a few .44 Magnums?
> 
> The Model 29 (2nd photo far right) I bought with an 8 3/8 barrel. That was my 2nd handgun, I bought that and the 7 1/2 inch Redhawk (my 3rd handgun) back in 1980. I fired so many rounds out of that "29" that I wore out the forcing cone. I replaced the barrel with a 4 inch, bobbed the hammer and did an action job on it. Back then I just wanted to make a lot of noise and got a kick out of watching different objects explode upon impact. Those days are gone and I hardly if ever shoot these things anymore.
> 
> ...


Nice collection Brother !!!!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

As far as training goes this is what works for me.
My first plastic was a Springfield MOD-2 Tactical.
The long barrel has helped me become proficient with it, I then bought the exact firearm in a compact.
I am confident with both since all the controls are the same, what I learned with the tactical carried over to the compact.
My revolvers are now semi-retired.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> As usual, desertman, a very nice group of guns.
> Hickok 45 has several .44 magnum videos featuring Rugers and S&W N-frames with long barrels and short barrels. He shoots a few magnum rounds in the short barrels but mostly hotter .44 Special loads. If you recall the movies Dirty Harry loaded his .44 magnum with hot .44 Special loads.
> I have the stainless Redhawk with the 7 1/2" barrel and the blued Model 29 with the 6 1/2" barrel and I think the S&W is a little less punishing to shoot. *Maybe the wood wraparound grips has something to do with it.* I have mostly shot hand loads with 240gr. hard cast lead semi-wad cutters traveling between 1,000 and 1,100 fps. I've seen some factory loads with a 240gr. bullet traveling between 1,400 and 1,500 fps but that's a little too hot for me.


Thank you!

I think you're right about the grips. I have different sets for the 7 1/2 Redhawk and the Model 29. I find that the rubber Pachmayer's are the most comfortable to shoot with.

As you know the Redhawk's are a lot heavier and beefier. The frames are stronger as they have no side plates, have thicker top straps and recoil shields. The Blackhawk being a single action is probably even stronger yet. They all can safely handle 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammunition whereas the S&W's will not.

I also find that the Model 29's have a lot smoother actions than the Redhawks. Especially the Performance Center. But overall if anyone's interested in a .44 Magnum the Redhawk's are the way to go if only because of their strength. However the S&W's are more refined with regards to manufacturing. The fit and finish is a lot nicer. I just wish they got rid of those stupid locks, especially on a .44 Magnum. I disabled mine by grinding off that little "nub" on the inside that locks the hammer into place. Either that or you can take the God damn thing out leaving a hole in the frame.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Nice collection, that snubby 44 mag does have its place.
> Three amigos entering the front door uninvited you'll still have three rounds left.


Thank you!

They are intimidating that's for sure. More so than a semi auto as you can see those big fat hollow points staring at you from within the cylinder. They're guns that say: Get outta' my way. I rarely carry them though. As I mentioned earlier for a big bore handgun a .45 semi auto is the way to go. Not only do they hold more rounds but they have a short lighter trigger pull and the retracting slide absorbs some of the recoil. Not to mention they are flatter and easier to conceal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> Nice collection Brother !!!!


Thank You!

That's what happens when you're obsessed with these damn things. I've been a car and gun guy all of my life. If its got moving parts I'm all in. The great thing about guns is that they don't take up as much room.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> As far as training goes this is what works for me.
> My first plastic was a Springfield MOD-2 Tactical.
> The long barrel has helped me become proficient with it, I then bought the exact firearm in a compact.
> I am confident with both since all the controls are the same, what I learned with the tactical carried over to the compact.
> ...


Yeah, mine too.

My first "plastic fantastics" were Glocks, then Springfield, then HK and to round it out 2 FN's. At one time I swore I would never own one. But then it became time to get with with the program. But If I hadda' go with only one it would be HK all the way. Especially their VP series. The grip feels like it's molded specifically for your hand. Although I've got to hand it to Springfield too in the ergonomics department.

HK was the first to come out with a polymer framed pistol the VP 70. In my opinion HK's are thee best polymer framed pistols on the market today. My only gripe with them is that they do not have a VP series in .45 ACP.

Of the Springfield's I really like the .45 XDM 3.8. Its got great ergonomics, has been 100% reliable and is a great looking pistol besides. Springfield makes an excellent product. The XDS .45 is about as small as you'd want to get in a .45 and remain shootable. It's even smaller than the XD 9 Sub Compact and a hell of a lot slimmer. They've now come out with the "Hellcat" to compete with the Sig P365. It's amazing that they could cram 10 rounds in so small a package. Springfield now beats them by 1. I just bought a P365 but haven't tried it out yet.


----------

